# No signal on 99(s) and 103(s)



## impalass (Jul 20, 2009)

i have lost signal on the 99(s) and 103(s) on both of my HR22-100. i currently use a non-SWiM 5 LNB Slimline with a zinwell wb68. i am getting absolutely no signal from either sat. Seeing that the problem is on both receivers i am assuming the problem would be with the switch or the lnb. Is it odd that the 99c and 103c are working but the 99s and 103s aren't? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

impalass said:


> i have lost signal on the 99(s) and 103(s) on both of my HR22-100. i currently use a non-SWiM 5 LNB Slimline with a zinwell wb68. i am getting absolutely no signal from either sat. Seeing that the problem is on both receivers i am assuming the problem would be with the switch or the lnb. Is it odd that the 99c and 103c are working but the 99s and 103s aren't? Any help would be appreciated


Those are for spot beams- It takes while for them to populate.


----------



## impalass (Jul 20, 2009)

I have lost my HD baseball package, YES network, Disney, Food Network. It has been like this for 2 to 3 days. i unplugged the recievers and let them reset but didnt help


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

The channels you mentioned are not on spot beam transponders.

Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders (and both tuners if applicable). You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength". Note the "+" and "-" symbols next to the "Satellite" and "Tuner" entries where you can toggle the readings between the various satellites and both DVR tuners.

Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero):

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------

